# it seems every time i surface.....



## daveycrockett (Dec 29, 2012)

it seems every time i surface i get tickets or am jailed or oppressed against in some way. If i stay off the grid , no phone, computer, without anyone knowing who i am or where i am im fine, cant live inside or anything but i am free. As soon as i surface i am fined, jailed, stripped of whatever i have. People I have spent time around have seen this and exclaimed it to be the truth even when i am in the right or have done nothing wrong. I guess i just cant live in society the way im "supposed" to. Ive tried but I dont want to live like that, inside with disease and fucked up people and laws. i can go for years without a police contact "on the road" but as soon as i start to come around people again im fucked. IM good the way i am , i might die a little sooner but... if they had it their way id be dead or in prison.


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 29, 2012)

::conspiracy::what do you think? im pretty sure im fucked over here.


----------



## Everymanalion (Dec 29, 2012)

Negativity begets negativity, try thinking it all as a cruel joke and laugh at it rather than looking at it like a pity party, no offense meant at all but different perspectives change lives.


----------



## urchin (Dec 29, 2012)

I get that but…well I'm an odd breed, lets keep it at that.


----------



## travelin (Dec 29, 2012)

hey davey, keep your chin up man. they cant really hurt you!

i kind of know what you are talking about. it seems that once you catch the eyes of the authorities, they will fuck with you again and again.


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 22, 2013)

nope what it is is that every time i try to surface and do something it turns to shit. like this past month, got what i thought was a good job and what i thought was a cool girl. boss ended up jerking me on money girl had/is going to have and abortion and is being not cool at all. cops want to lock me up again. ...seems everytime i surface..fuck this shit. but i FUCKING HATE the streets.

wah wah wah blah blah blah


----------



## deleted user (Apr 22, 2013)

Seems like you need to travel somewhere you don't know people and start something new.


----------

